# à l'aide comment revenir à une version antérieure de 10.4.11



## gben68 (17 Octobre 2008)

bonjour à tous j'ai un gros soucis.
hier j'ai voulu jouer à call of duty2 , et je tombe sur le message souvent" veuillez insérer le dvd cod 2 et cliquer sur OK " hors le dvd était déjà dans le lecteur (pourtant l'icône du dvd apparaît sur le bureau) , car l'icône apparaît sur le bureau. j'ai la dernière mise à jour de tiger 10.4.11 .
et aujourd'hui je suis allé chez ma voisine qui tourne tiger 10.4.9 et là pas de problème.

ma question je veux revenir à une version antérieur de tiger comment faire?
j'ai téléchargé la version 10.4.9 mais l'utilitaire d'installation m'empèche de revenir en arrière 

s'il vous plaît aidez moi

benoît


----------



## pascalformac (17 Octobre 2008)

bienvenue 

2 choses
1-  le souci n'est certainement pas dans la difference de version entre ta voisine et toi
la difference tient à d'autres éléments ( à determiner)

peut etre le lecteur de support , peut etre quelques fichiers 
trop tôt pour dire

* 2- téléchargement de tiger? :mouais:*

* Ah oui? 
et où ca?
* les OS mac n'existent pas en téléchargement*


seuls fonctionnent les cd-dvd d'install ( gris ou noirs)

** donc c'est de source illégale
et j'ajouterai un des meilleurs moyens de faire empirer les choses


A faire
* parties en violet tout  particulierement*

*mesures classiques en cas de pépins*
ceci n'est pas un tuto mais un simple rappel rapide de divers choses faisables 
pour plus d'infos faire une recherche

* Avoir son OS à jour

* *réparation des autorisations via utilitaire disque ou autre outil  (genre Onyx) : maintenance à faire à chaque mise à jour Apple ( ou install d'une application avec installateur)*

* *réparation verificaton du volume
 ( via utiltaire disque du support)*

*verification du fonctionnement de l'appli à probleme sur un autre compte- autre session 2
( session 1 fermée)
Au besoin créer une session test et la garder car ca reservira toujours

*nettoyage-maintenance : voir l'outil Onyx qui fait ca très bien 
lire l'aide avant de cocher des options
http://www.titanium.free.fr/pgs/french.html

** téléchargement et installation de la combo update de l'OS 
et ce quelque soit les mises à jour déjà faites
http://www.apple.com/fr/support/downloads/
celle correspondant à l' OS et au type de processeur (PPC ou macintel) regroupe en un seul fichier  toutes les mises à jour.
Cela permet de consolider l'OS et de corriger une erreur éventuelle non corrigée par une mise à jour précédente ou apparue depuis
*


----------



## gben68 (18 Octobre 2008)

salut 

pour infos , j'ai dé-installé le jeux suivant la méthode expliquer dans le manuel d'utilisation du jeux , j'ai donc mis à la corbeille le dossier COD2 ainsi que le dossier nommé COM.ASPYR COD2.PLIST à la corbeille.
tout ce que je peux te dire c'est que même après l'avoir réinstallé j'ai toujours ce message " veuillez insérer le DVD COD2 et cliquer sur OK" , je précise que c'est le dvd original.
la dernière fois que j'ai utilisé ce jeux c'était avec la version 10.4.10.
ce que je ne comprend pas c'est que le lecteur cd-dvd fonctionne bien.
et la version 10.4.9 c'est la mise à jour disponible sur apple.fr si je me suis mal exprimé.


----------



## pascalformac (18 Octobre 2008)

comme quoi il faut faire attention aux mots utilisés

---
totalement inutile de telecharger la maj 10.4.9 , tu es en 10.4.11

A mon avis c'est l'installateur du jeu qui foire 
pourquoi ? aucune idée

tu devrais aller poster dans les sujets dédiés à ce jeu là
(section jeu)


----------



## gben68 (18 Octobre 2008)

merci pour ta réponse

une question que je me pose : si j'utilise mes DVDs d'installation , est ce que je perd tous mes programmes existants (ex: word, excell, powerpoint, fast dvd copy ,toast, msn) ainsi que mes chansons dans itunes et mes mails et photos , où est ce que je peux faire autrement.

merci d'avance.

benoît


----------



## gben68 (18 Octobre 2008)

au fait sur les DVDs d'installation c'est la version 10.4.2

merci


----------



## Berthold (28 Octobre 2008)

gben68 a dit:


> une question que je me pose : si j'utilise mes DVDs d'installation , est ce que je perd tous mes programmes existants (ex: word, excell, powerpoint, fast dvd copy ,toast, msn) ainsi que mes chansons dans itunes et mes mails et photos , où est ce que je peux faire autrement.


Non, sauf si tu décides de faire une clean install, donc de formater le disque dur. Sinon, une réinstallation ne touche pas les dossiers utilisateurs (tes fichiers perso) et Applications, sauf les applications/Utilitaires concernés par l'installation.
Par exemple, tes BàL de Mail sont dans la bibliothèque de ton dossier utilisateur (ta maison), ce qui n'empêche qu'il faudra sans doute reparamétrer Mail et réimporter le contenu des boîtes, mais en soi, rien n'est perdu

Quoiqu'il en soit il est *fort conseillé de faire une sauvegarde* avant toute manip

Et dans ton cas, une bonne installation bien propre ferait sans doute le plus grand bien ?


----------

